# Honda - High Speed RPM Adjustment



## RHJO51 (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey there, I had posted this in the Repair and Restoration forum a while back, but never got a answer. Thought I'd post it here and try again. I have a Honda HS724 WA and also a HS828TA snowblowers. I want to make sure the high RPMs are not set too high. Can someone provide me with how to adjust it? I have a tachometer. Thanks for you help - Jim


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

At idle (throttle in SLOW position, auger OFF) the engine should be:
2,000 ±150 rpm. 

Move the throttle to FAST (auger OFF) and the maximum should be:
3,800 ±150 rpm for the HS724
3,600 ±150 rpm for the HS828

Use the throttle stop screw to adjust idle speed. Here are the procedures to set the maximum speed for each model:

*HS724:









HS828:








*


----------



## RHJO51 (Nov 2, 2011)

Wow, it all becomes clear now!

Robert, many thanks to you, I really appreciate your help. And BTW, I'm glad you are feeling better. 

Thanks again. - Jim


----------

